# "Outlook failed to start correctly " error mess.



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi I was trying to tune up a friends PC and was doing alright untill she opened her Outlook 2002 and got these 2 messages:

1) Outlook failed to start correctly last time. Starting Outlook in safe mode will help you correct or isolate a startup problem in order to successfully start the program. Some functionality may be disabled in this mode.

2)Do you want to start Outlook in safe mode? 

I suppose in running one of the reg cleaners I may have deleted something?

I tried the detect and repair and that did not work.

I tried deleting the OUTCMD.DAT file and no work there too.

I also tried to find and delete the registry setting "resiliency" but it was not there.

She has Spambayes on it and it does not show it or give an option to disable it.

Does ANYONE have any suggestions PLEASE!

Thank you,

CH


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

*safe mode*

IF you haven't already; restart PC and open Outlook in safe mode, close and reopen. Sometimes it works if not, try this:

Step 1: Disable Anti-Virus programs or some other third party program

=========================================================

Please disable any Anti-Virus, firewalls, spy, Anti-Spam programs and check whether you have installed any third party program related to Outlook on your computer. If so, please temporarily disable it.

Does the problem still persist? If so, please go on to the next step:

Step 2: Start Outlook in Safe Mode

=======================
1. Quit Outlook.

2. Choose Start menu -> Run

3. Type "Outlook.exe /safe" and click OK. (Without quotation marks but there is a space in front of "/")

Please perform a test in Outlook Safe Mode. 

If the problem persists in Outlook Safe Mode, Please try next step.

Step 3: Create a new profile

===========================================================
Please create a new profile to see if the problem is caused by the corrupt profile

1. Close Outlook.

2. Click Start, and click Control Panel. Click Mail icon. 

3. Click Show Profiles.

4. In the "When starting Microsoft Office Outlook, use this profile:" area, please select "Prompt for a profile to be used"

5. Click Add and type the new profile name as you like in the Profile name box. 

Note: Please don't choose the same name of your original profile.

6. Choose "Add a new e-mail account" and click Next.

7. Choose your email type and type the necessary information. (You can gain information of the email account from the ISP)

8. Click Next and click Finish.

9. Reopen Outlook. Choose the new profile in the profile list and click OK.

For more information, please refer to the following Knowledge Base article:

287072 OL2002: How to Create a New E-mail Profile for Outlook

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=287072


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

*Outlook*

cjschaf,

Thank you for the reply. As of now the problem is resolved!
I do not know how exactly but somewhere alon the way it happened. I was running a Hijack This log at another forum and tried some new cleaners and other utilities???

I have created a restore point and will keep this post for reference.

Thank again for the reply, I was getting worried as It is a friends puter w/ 10 business email accounts.

Cheers


----------

